# Solved: How to decrease size of Word document



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Hello,

I would like to know how could I decrease a size of one Word document. In principle it is only text. I pasted to it some images and the size of my document increased drastically. Is there any way to decrease it without zipping ?

Regards,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it will be the images that have increased the size - you may not need the size of the images in word - so an image editor to bring down the image size pixels, but that assumes the images are large ....


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I decreased the file size about 40 % saving first these images as jpg file and then inserting them to Word using option: Insert -> Picture -> From File. 

Is there any more effective method ?


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

I deal with this all the time with the military tech manuals I write. Many, many pictures results in very large files.

The only way to significantly decrease the size of your jpg files is to lower the resolution. For pictures you're going to put in a print document, you don't need 10 (or even 5) megapixel resolution. That's only required for images you are going to significantly enlarge and print with a photo-quality printer.

As an example, photos taken with my 3.2 megapixel camera at its highest resolution setting are around 2.5 to 3 MB in size. Using XP Image Resizer, I reduce that to around 100K or even less. When both are inserted into Word and printed on my Dell MFP 1600 laser printer, you can't tell the difference.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It's the Image size in Pixels, that's increasing the file size.
The doc file carries the original picture size .. before it's sized to fit the doc.

To see the size of the original and the downsized file .. save the doc as a html file.
Then open the Html Files folder .. Then you can see the pixel size of the original and the image size that fits the doc.

This doc wouldn't have to be ~4MB ... If I would have downsized the 2 images to ~~ 578 x 433 pixels first.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

After you've saved the doc file as a html file and html image_files Folder ....
Where it has saved the downsized images .. (Image002 & Image004 in the above attachment) ...
.... Image001 & Image003 are the original size.

And working on a copy of the doc ...
Try removing the images and replace them with the downsized images from the html folder.

This is cheating a little .. We're using Word to do the downsizing .. (Fitting the Image)
Then replacing the large Images .. with the small ones ...
(If you don't have another way to resize and fit the images)


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

In my case it doesn't work. Html file has only 286 kB but when I copy all images to my doc file it has 7,25 MB.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I'm making some assumptions here .. On how you made the original doc file.
You should be able to view the Folder in Thumbnails .. And see that there are two of each Picture.

A large and a small file size ... Move only the (small) files to the doc .. replacing the original (large) picture inserts.
It's best to work on a Copy of the doc when doing this.

It might help If I could see a copy of the original doc file.
If you want .. You can send me a Private Message with your Email Address .. 
I'll answer and you could Email a copy


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*WOW !!!!!*
I thought this was going to be simple 

What version of Word was this created in ????
I can cut it down to ~6mb by replacing 8 of the pictures .. as previously described ..
But the rest are complicated by the equation editor ... because they're not really pictures.
Not sure I know how to handle them .. If I copy them to a picture, They get messed up.

Click on this >>








Why do you want to reduce the file size ???? .. 
Using PDFCreator .. You can print the original 7.27MB doc file >> to a 511KB pdf file
Will this work ???

Here's how it looks in a PDF ... 








Here's the 8 pictures I was able to replace...


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I am using Word 2003. 

I would like to reduce the file size just to have possibility to send it my e-mail.

I know I can print it as pdf file but then it will not be editable.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

It looks like this zips nicely to a 1.58MB zip ... Have you tried to send to a zip file ??

If I zip the doc I downsized to 6.07MB ... it zips to a 428KB file.
See my previous post for the pics I replaced .. I was editing as you were reading


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

If you save the original to a HTML file .. You will find the attached pictures in the HTML folder.

Notice that for each of these pictures .... There are 2 files.
The jpeg is smaller than the png .. And the Image size (in Pixels) is also smaller for the jpeg .. (usually)
The png is what you inserted .. And the jpeg is what's used in the doc's Image.
The Image size, in Pixels, is the displayed size in the doc


However .. If you replace each of these with the smaller jpeg pic ... 
They will not be editable (size) without reducing the resolution ... The png is the master Image


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, zipped file is solution.

When I save my doc file as html I don't have any HTML folder.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Saving the Orig.doc like so ..








Should get you an *Orig_files* Folder ... and a *Orig.htm* file .. like so ..








Your pics in the doc ... will be in the Orig_files Folder.
The *Orig *name will be the name of your file.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, you are right. Thank you.


----------



## emil.sekula (Oct 17, 2008)

I have tried your html method but in my case it doesn't work. Including, in some cases, it increases the size of my original document.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

emil.sekula said:


> ..in some cases, it increases the size of my original document.


It usually works for normal docs with pictures .. But I wouldn't call yours "normal"  
There are times where you may have to save and reopen the doc to see the file size reduction .. 
I'm amusing this is to erase the old info contained.

Anyway .. You should be able to see now, that the doc contains the original image and the downsized (fitted) image.
And the images in the html can be examined to see the pixel size of the fitted image.
The file size can be reduced by using the proper size to start with .. and only one.

If the image size in pixels (H&W) is doubled .. The file size grows by 4 times .. (the square of the pixel size)

Speaking of Turbulence ..
Did you know that it was Turbulence that destroyed the Challenger .. The explosion was the result.


----------



## pcs365_4 (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi every one, sorry to interrupt u. Just a thought, how abt inserting links for the images rather than images itself?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

pcs365_4 said:


> Hi every one, sorry to interrupt u. Just a thought, how abt inserting links for the images rather than images itself?


I wasn't sure emil.sekula wanted it passed around .. or I could have hosted it.
It is very large @ 7.5MB .. So maybe that's not a good idea.

Looks like most of the problem in this application is how Word handles equation editors .. and the images.
It's not going to get much smaller .. so zip is the way to go.
Since there's a lot of dead space in the doc .. zip can really reduce the file size.


----------



## madisonn (Jan 27, 2010)

[FONT=&quot]Hi Friend,
Right-click any picture, choose Format picture, in following dialog switch to Picture tab, in bottom left corner click button "Compress" Now click "All pictures in the document", "Web screen", "Compress pictures", "OK", "OK" Now save document, it should get smaller.

Thanks,
James 
[/FONT]


----------

